# cinema



## kloie

How would you say cinema, to go to the cinema in your language?
Here in the U.S. We say Movies.
My friend and I are going to the movies.
And we also say to the show
We are going to the show this weekend.


----------



## 810senior

As for most popular word equivalent to _cinema _in Japanese, here is the word 映画館_eigakan_ compounded with eiga(movie, film) and 館(house, mansion, a large building).
As for _to go to cinema(see movie)_, it might be "映画を見にいく _eiga wo mini iku_, lit. go to see movie".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *кино* /kino/; *идти в кино* (to go to the movies).

BTW, I have never heard anyone say "show' referring to the movies. If I hear "we are going to the show this weekend", I'd think of either a Broadway-type or Vegas-type show.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

1) *kino* (most common), abbr. of kinematograf

2) bio, abbr. of *biograf*, coll. *biják* (which means also film/movie)

*jíti do kina, do biografu, do bijáku* = to go to the cinema;


----------



## kloie

P





rusita preciosa said:


> Russian: *кино* /kino/; *идти в кино* (to go to the movies).
> 
> BTW, I have never heard anyone say "show' referring to the movies. If I hear "we are going to the show this weekend", I'd think of either a Broadway-type or Vegas-type shows.


Perhaps it's just the people around me or here in Texas,I think I should ask around.


----------



## kloie

How 





bibax said:


> Czech:
> 
> 1) *kino* (most common), abbr. of kinematograf
> 
> 2) bio, abbr. of biograf, coll. biják (which means also film/movie)


How would one say to go to the cinema?


----------



## rusita preciosa

kloie said:


> How
> How would one say to go to the cinema?


What do you mean? "Cinema" and "kino / kinematograph" have the same origin. 

In the turn of the century Russia movie theaters/cinemas were called *синематограф* /sinematograf/, but I guess at some point the Greek version (rather than French) kinematograf/kino became the term.


----------



## Dymn

In Catalan and Spanish: _*cinema*_, colloquially shortened to *cine*


----------



## ger4

German: _*Kino *
ins Kino gehen _

Danish: _*bio*_ (= _*biograf*_, as in Czech)
_at_ _gå i bio_

--> Literally, "to go *into* the cinema" in both languages but in Danish without the definite article.

Edit: I forgot you _do_ use the definite form in Danish as well if you say _biograf_ instead of _bio_: _at_ _gå i_ _biografen_ (the suffix -_en_ makes the noun definite)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Κινηματογράφος»* [cinimatoˈɣrafos] (masc.), and rare, archaic *«κινηματόγραφος»* [cinimaˈtoɣrafos] (masc.), modern construction (1893), calqued from the Fr. cinématographe, which in turn is composed by joining together two ancient Greek words, the combinatory *«κινηματο-» kĭnēmătŏ-*, of Classical deverbal neut. noun *«κίνημα» kínēmă* --> _movement, agitation_ < Classical v. *«κῑνέω/κῑνῶ» kīnéō* (uncontracted)/*kīnô* (contracted) --> _to set in movement, drive away, shake_ (PIE *ḱeih₂- _to set in motion_ cf Lat. ciēre, _to set in motion, stir_/citus, _swift, rapid_) + Classical v. *«γράφω» grắpʰō* --> _to scratch, write_ (PIE *gerbʰ-_to scratch, carve_ cf Proto-Germanic *kerbaną > Ger. kerben, Eng. carve, Dt. kerven).
Colloquially we prefer *«σινεμά»* [sineˈma] (neut.), and (obsolete nowadays, rustic) *«σινεμάς»* [sineˈmas] (masc.) < Fr. cinema.
Edit: Τo go to the movies is *«πάω/πάμε κινηματογράφo/σινεμά»* [ˈpa.o cinimatoˈɣrafo] (1st. p. sing. active voice pres. indicative), [ˈpame cinimatoˈɣrafo] (1st p. pl. active voice pres. indicative). The verb is *«πάω/πάμε»*, aphetic of the Classical *«ὑπάγω/ὑπάγουμε»* > Byz.Gr *«ὑπάγω/ὑπάγουμε»* > MoGr *«πάγω/πάγουμε»*


----------



## kloie

Serbian:bioskop
Croatian:Kino
Ici-to go

Ici u Kino,u bioskop.


----------



## ger4

Estonian: _*kino*_ 

_kinno_ _minema_ = to go to the cinema 
_kinno_ = into (the) cinema (illative)
_minema_ = to go


----------



## luitzen

Dutch: bioscoop, bios or film.

Ga je volgende week mee naar de bioscoop/bios/film?

Do you want to come along to the movies next week?


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese:
電影 movie (lit. electronic images)
電影院 cinema
去看電影 go see a movie


----------



## bibax

Electronic images? Strange. The silent movies need no electronic devices, only a light source.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*kino*

also *biograf* and *biják* (obsolete terms)

to go to cinema - *jít do kina*

also other verbs of movement are used


----------



## mataripis

Filipinos use the word cinehan for a place where people watch movies. We will watch movie in cinema.( manonood kami sa cinehan + name of place or site).For general use- manonood kami- we will watch  is applicable for home viewing or in stages or in cinemas.The old Tagalog has Panooran ( tv,cinema or stage) in 1980's.


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swedish:*
_Bio_ (short for biograf)
Gå på bio - go to (e.g. on) cinema, or _Gå och se en film_ - go and see a film.

An old, now obsolete, word for cinema was _kinne, _from kinematograf, was perhaps regionally used in the south and west of Sweden, at least used in Göteborg until the 1940ies or 1950ies.


----------



## kloie

Italian: Andare al cinema
Spanish:Ir al cine


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*:
*cinema : le cinéma
to go to the cinema/movies : aller au cinéma*

In colloquial language, just replace "cinéma" with "*ciné*".


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

*elokuvateatteri* = movie theater (_elo_- "live", _kuva_ "picture")
*mennä elokuviin* = to go into movies
*käydä elokuvissa* = to go to movies
*mennä elokuvateatteriin* = to go into movie theater

Colloquially: *leffateatteri* = movie theater
*mennä leffaan* = to go into movie
*käydä leffassa* = to go to movie

*kino* is also a Finnish word.


----------



## Gavril

Armas:



Armas said:


> Finnish:
> 
> *mennä elokuviin* = to go into movies
> *mennä elokuvateatteriin* = to go into movie theater
> *mennä leffaan* = to go into movie



Although "into" is the literal meaning of the case-form used in these expressions, the phrases a whole simply mean "To go to the movies" / "... to the movie theater" / "... to a movie". I thought this was worth mentioning, just to avoid confusion.


----------



## bibax

Hungarian:

*filmszínház, mozgóképszínház* (movable picture theater, Lichtspielhaus);

shortly *mozi* < mozgó (movable, mobile);

(a) moziba menni = to go to (the) cinema;


----------



## ger4

bibax said:


> Lichtspielhaus


Some cinemas in Germany still use that expression in their name (_Licht_ 'light' + _Spiel_ 'game' + _Haus_ 'house'). Other traditional terms are _Lichtspieltheater _(i.e. "light-game-theatre") or _Filmtheater. _


----------



## Amapolas

In Spanish, ir al cine.
In English 100 years ago: Yesterday I was watching a re-run of Upstairs-Downstairs, a British period series that took place in the 1910's (the series itself is period now, as it was produced in the early 70's ) and two characters were going to "the picture palace". Quaint.


----------



## kaverison

Tamil:
படம் - padam = picture
திரைப்படம் - thirai-p-padam = screen picture refers to movie in a formal usage

திரைப்படத்துக்கு போகலாமா? thirai-p-padathu-k-ku pOkalAmA?
ku - is Dative Case
or simply திரைப்படம் போகலாமா?

colloquially people just say,

படத்துக்கு போலாமா? - padathukku pOlAmA?
or simply படம் போலாமா? padam pOlAmA?

போலாமா - pOlAmA? = pOkalAmA = pOkalAm + A, pOkalAm = (we) shall go; A at the end of question particle

You can also hear the following on the street:
பிச்சர் போலாமா? - picture pOlAmA?

சினிமா  போலாமா? - sinimA pOlAmA? literally shall we go to cinema?
மூவி போலாமா? - mUvi pOlAmA? shall we go to movie?


----------



## Nawaq

In *French* you can also say _aller voir un film_, "go see a movie".


----------



## SuperXW

In Hong Kong Cantonese:
People say 戲(*drama*) for "movie", 戲院(*drama theatre*) for "cinema", and 睇戲(*watch drama*) for "go see a movie".
It also use the standard Chinese word 電影(lit. electronic image) for "movie", but only in formal occasions.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*кино* - cinema
*оди во кино *- go to the cinema


----------

